# does any one know where I can get root wood



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

just as the tittle says, does any one know where I can get root type driftwood here in the DFW area.
this is what I'm after, the driftwood in this videos



. 





or does it have another name?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

and I find out it's red moor wood other words ada branch wood. pricey right?


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

ebay and amazon are good places for aquarium wood. Some vendors sell WYSIWYG and show several views of the piece so you have a good idea of what you are buying.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Joey,

here is an option for you.

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/manzanita3.html


----------



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks like manzanita (sp?)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

BenChod said:


> Joey,
> 
> here is an option for you.
> 
> http://www.save-on-crafts.com/manzanita3.html


Awesome, now that's the stuff I need. trying to get stuff for the 54g corner bowfront that won't eat a hole throw the wallet.


----------

